# Open Site At Topsail For The Se Outbackers Summer Rally "sold"



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We have an open site for the SE Outbackers summer rally at Topsail. It is site number 144. Below is a picture of the site. If anybody in interested in acquiring the site, either PM or email me and let me know.










Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

C'mon campers! This is a great campsite at one of the best campgrounds in the country.

If you went to Reserve America right now to book a site you'd find NONE available. So this is a rare find for this time of year.

In addition, you'll be attending the best dang rally the Southeast has to offer!

So hurry...this one might not be there tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We are going to the rally for the first time and we love topsail. This is a first class campground, where else can u get 3 miles of beach an inground swimming pool, tennis courts and all the hospitality from other outbackers. There are at least forty other families registered.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Site #144 has been sold. I knew it would not last long.

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, who is the lucky winner?


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Campforthenight Now has site #144 we made the exchange this morning. He was already going to the rally but had a smaller site # 50 Sure wish I could go... was looking so forward to seeing everyone from rock crusher and meeting new friends at the rally. I'm sure when the doctors find the right meds for me I will be at the next one. Maybe a short rally somewhere in central Florida would work for us this summer or fall


----------

